# Ever out of the crate?



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Beanie still sleeps in her crate all night, (she's almost 7 months old), is housebroken, and I am wondering if anyone lets their Havanese sleep on a dog bed out of the crate at night and at what age that might be appropriate? I'm sure most Havis would be quite happy sleeping on their owner's beds...If we let her sleep outside the crate, I imagine it would be tough to get her back in it, still I'd like to try to let her sleep next to my older dog who has a bed and sleeps at the foot of our bed... Anyone have advice?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would think if your pup is trust worthy...I would leave the crate door open. We never did use the crate (we bought it though). 

I do not have any problem with Dexter sleeping with us, he does not take up any room, he is quiet and he let you know when he expects you to wake up and you can tell him to go back to sleep!

Once I gave into letting Dexter sleep with us, he could care less for his dog bed. I have never reqretted for letting Dexter sleep with us, in fact, I like it. 

The crate his your dog's space (his cave) his security place. I would just leave the crate door open.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd say whenever you think he's trustworthy. Scooter sleeps with us and we're just letting Murphy out of his crate, he's a year old on Saturday. He slept with us most of the night last night but got restless around 4am so DH put him in his crate. He went right back to sleep. Gracie is still in hers but she loves it and will often go in there to sleep during the day.

Give it a try, you can always go back to the crate if it doesn't work out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos alternates...some nights he sleeps in his crate next to our bed, and some nights, he sleeps with us. He's still not 100% reliable, so i won't let him roam around the house, and he doesn't mind the crate, but it wakes me up when I hear him move around. When he sleeps in my bed, I don't think he moves at all!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker decided at 6 mos. old that he didn't want to sleep in his crate anymore. Neither did he want to sleep with us. He goes to sleep in the family room around 9:30 after peeing for the last time and wakes us up around 7:30 whining for us. He's been potty trained to go outside since he was 4 mos. old. There have been no accidents inside since. The downstairs is doggy proofed and we feel fine leaving him there alone for the night. He's now 9 mos. old and this arrangement has worked well for us.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

When we got Bumi, the idea was for him to sleep in the crate in my room, but he refused it and would not sleep. So we tried putting the crate inside the Xpen in the family room and he loved it. His crate door is always open so he can walk around in his area during the night, or use the pee pad if he needs to (which he rarely does anymore). 
His crate has 2 doors, one towards the inside of the Xpen and one towards the open area. During the night we close the one to the open area so he is restricted to his Xpen and crate, during the day, the second door is open so he can go in and out as he pleases.
We tried leaving the door open once and he found his way into the bathroom and the toilet paper! :rant:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes sleeps in his crate with the door off at night and whenever he is stressed out that's where he heads. His crate was in an ex-pen until he could be trusted.


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine have never spent the night in their crates. They have always slept in my bed. Although Finn decided to get into the closet and chew some shoes last night (he is a year old) -- guess it was my punishment for going to bed so early!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe is still a baby, but he has no urge to sleep anywhere other than in his crate, or on the floor in his ex pen during the day. LOL Sometimes he'll take a little nap on the couch with us during the evening, but not usually.

Maddie is almost 5 and she has slept on my mom's bed since she was about 12 weeks old. She had really bad SA and would cry ALL NIGHT in a doggy bed, crate, box, etc. We tried everything, so we finally gave in to letting her on the bed and she has been happy there ever since. My mom loves it since she has a queen bed all to herself, but when my boyfriend and I visit on the guest double and Maddie wants to sleep with us it's quite the squeeze


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda is 7 months and sleeps in her crate. We tried letting her sleep with us but she thought it was just another play time and never would settle. She likes crate and knows that its time to sleep all night - she usually wakes me up about 7:30 am and is ready to start the day - no matter what time we get to bed....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo slept in his crate for about three nights, after which he found a place in my bed and has been happily sleeping there ever since. Bailey stayed in his crate for longer (maybe about six weeks) before joining us in bed. My boys totally relax in bed and have a good, restful sleep till it's time to wake up. More often than not, when I wake up it signals the start of a new day. We'll have to see what works with baby girl.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My plan was for Murphy to sleep in his puppy bed beside our bed. He never made it through a whole night there. The first night when he started to whine into our bed he came and he loves sleeping with us at the foot of the bed!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Mozy is the same age (as Kipling) and he is not 100% trustwothy yet (the kids stuffed animals are everywhere and there is no difference to him between them and his toys) so, he is still happy in his crate at night. I figure this arrangement is working for all of us so I'm not changing it. I know he would love to sleep in our bed but we (DH and I) have decided it is not for us, plus we have a really high bed and I don't think it would be safe.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sophie and Gabriel both started to sleep on our bed at about 5 months. I made sure to use an old comforter in case they had an accident and I also put a waterproof sheet
and put that under the fitted sheet just to doubly protect the mattress...worked out well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm super cautious about potty issues. Tucker started sleeping with me at about 9 months, I think it was. He never had an accident on the bed, although to be safe I also put an older cover on top of my quilt, with a waterproof sheet between it and the quilt. 

At first I carried him immediately outside when we woke up, so that he wasn't tempted to go on the carpet somewhere on the way to the door.

He's the best little guy to sleep on the bed with. He hardly moves, and when he does I rarely feel it--and I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie will sleep on the bed, but I know she likes the crate better, door closed. It's her little bedroom. She's 1.5 years, no potty issues.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

KellyA said:


> Mozy is the same age (as Kipling) and he is not 100% trustwothy yet (the kids stuffed animals are everywhere and there is no difference to him between them and his toys) so, he is still happy in his crate at night. I figure this arrangement is working for all of us so I'm not changing it. I know he would love to sleep in our bed but we (DH and I) have decided it is not for us, plus we have a really high bed and I don't think it would be safe.
> 
> Kelly & Mozart


Kipling sleeps in his crate - he goes in around 10-10:30 and is normally up at 7 - we don't plan on changing it..it works for us and for him


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Kipling sleeps in his crate - he goes in around 10-10:30 and is normally up at 7 - we don't plan on changing it..it works for us and for him


Kodi is a crate sleeper too. He puts himself to bed by about 9:00 if no one else has. On the week days, my husband is up about 6:30 & takes him out. On the weekends, he regularly lets us sleep till at least 8:30. His crate is attached to his ex-pen, though, so he can get out of the crate to use his litter box if he needs to during the night or early in the AM.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

I let my Daisy sleep with me at 41/2 months. She loves it and is a great snuggler.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Daisy slept in her crate next to my bed until she was four month old. Then she slept with me one night and she has done so ever since.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Kipling sleeps in his crate - he goes in around 10-10:30 and is normally up at 7 - we don't plan on changing it..it works for us and for him


Same thing. If we are just relaxing in our room before bed, reading or whatever, Roscoe likes to hang out on the bed with us. But to sleep, he goes right into his crate. I don't think that will ever change, although this weekend while Tim was out of town I was tempted to let Roscoe stay and cuddle with me. I didn't, though!


----------



## ITuckerI (Dec 23, 2009)

tucker is almost 2 and he sleeps in his crate. We live in an apartment and we tried letting him sleep outside of it and kept barking anytime he heard a noise, so that stopped.


----------

